# housing Rabbit and quail next to each other?



## chickenjoe (Jun 27, 2011)

Is it OK to house these two animals next to each other. I was think about building house that had the rabbits on one side and the quail on the other. Please let me know if this a good idea. It would be open to the air and not contain.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Jun 27, 2011)

I did it for three years with no problems--even more animals than that.  In my small barn I had rabbit and quail in cages along the walls, chickens in the main part, and horses on the other side.  the chickens rabbits and quail shred an area20x12, and the horses (two shared an area the same size.  I never had a problem.  I had my quail and rabbits stacked, and even though some people warn you not to have chickens near your quail, I never had one problem.  I have since added extra buildings and also got more animals, so that situation needed to be reevaluated,and I no longer keep them all together.  but it worked for three yeasrs.


----------



## doubled (Jun 28, 2011)

I have about 150 Quail within 3 feet of my 60 Rabbits, no problems. 

There is a potential problem with the chickens and any kind of game bird, some get away with it I admit but in the long run most don't. Just for future idea's might want to reevaluate or have a plan B if and when problems arise with the poultry.


----------



## chickenjoe (Jun 28, 2011)

doubled said:
			
		

> I have about 150 Quail within 3 feet of my 60 Rabbits, no problems.
> 
> There is a potential problem with the chickens and any kind of game bird, some get away with it I admit but in the long run most don't. Just for future idea's might want to reevaluate or have a plan B if and when problems arise with the poultry.


I know there always a debt about keeping chickens and game birds next to each other. What diseases can they catch from each other. the other debt I also see is on the ground or on the wire. I imagine if you moved them around to a clean area it would work out just fine but I could be wrong.


----------



## doubled (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't know the official names of the maladies but one will cause pnuemonia like illness, one will cause diarea, one affects the brain. Seems that there are areas that these are the norm but there are some areas that have never had any problems at all but once it starts it's there forever. Most think it's linked to the manure contaminating the ground and or that it's brought in by a bird or birds already  infected and spreading it. Chickens are carryers of alot of sicknesses, that why the CDC uses them as "Sentinal Chickens".


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 30, 2011)

doubled said:
			
		

> I don't know the official names of the maladies but one will cause pnuemonia like illness, one will cause diarea, one affects the brain. Seems that there are areas that these are the norm but there are some areas that have never had any problems at all but once it starts it's there forever. Most think it's linked to the manure contaminating the ground and or that it's brought in by a bird or birds already  infected and spreading it. Chickens are carryers of alot of sicknesses, that why the CDC uses them as "Sentinal Chickens".


Blackhead.  It's not a problem everywhere.


----------



## doubled (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought that blackhead was transmitted from chickens to turkeys. Never heard of a Quail getting blackhead.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Jul 7, 2011)

chickenjoe said:
			
		

> doubled said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blackhead,  coryza.

Not every chicken is a carrier of the diseases transmitted to gamebirds and the  gamebirds must come in direct contact with chicken poo in most cases. Blackhead can also be transmitted through the ground and is more common in wet areas and can even be found in the absence of chickens.

Having chickens on the ground beneath your gamebird cages will not usually cause a problem. It is when the chickens who are carriers are able to poop near enough that the quail can touch it that it can cause a problem or when quail are housed on the ground where chickens have previously lived.

If your chickens are not carriers of these diseases then you will have no problems with them. You can have your chickens blood tested to determine wether or not they are carriers.

As for the rabbits there are not any diseases that I am aware that will transfer from rabbits to quail and vis versa. As long as there is good sanitation, you should have not problem.


----------

